
Premature mortality in autism spectrum disorder - exceptione
http://bjp.rcpsych.org/content/208/3/232.full-text.pdf+html
======
exceptione
_Individuals in the control group died at a mean age of 70.20 years (s.d.=
24.16, median =80), whereas the corresponding figure for the entire ASD group
was 53.87 years (s.d.= 24.78, median = 55), for low-functioning ASD 39.50
years (s.d.= 21.55, median = 40) and high-functioning ASD 58.39 years
(s.d.=24.01, median = 63) respectively._

I've seen many parents or patients discussing this disorder here. When I saw
this study I thought it might be of interest to HN. Especially because the
effects quoted are quite severe, if you ask me.

High functioning people with this condition die still 12 years earlier,
whereas low-functioning loose 30 years from their lives.

ASD = Autism Spectrum Disorder.

